# Gold nibs



## azamiryou (May 21, 2012)

I'm looking for the smallest tips available in gold nibs that fit kit pens. Checking around, here's what I've found:

Meisternibs: 5mm F, 6mm M (JoWo?)
IPD: 5mm, no tip size specified (Heritance)
Classic Nib: no gold nibs
Exotic Blanks: gold nibs out of stock
CSUSA: no gold nibs 
[*]
PSI: no nibs 
[*]
The Golden Nib: 5mm M, 6mm out of stock (German-made, mfr. not specified)
Nibs.com: 5mm M, 6mm M (Bock) (Offers regrinding service for F or XF at additional charge)

Also, I know the same size differs between manufacturers.

How does the Heritance 18k nib tip size from IPD compare to the Meisternibs 5mm F tip?

Is there anywhere else I can look for 6mm gold nibs smaller than M or 5mm smaller than F? 

Thank you.
[*] I would have sworn I'd seen gold nibs at one or the other of these, but I sure can't find them now.


----------



## ed4copies (May 21, 2012)

Anthony Turchetta has a site called (cleverly enough) Fountain Pen parts - NIBS, - Wholesale Fountain Pen Ink - Golden Nib AZ

Take a look there!!


----------



## mredburn (May 21, 2012)

Pen Kits

Here is another source

Ed Beat me to it


----------



## azamiryou (May 21, 2012)

Thanks Ed and Mike, I knew there was another site I had seen in the past! They seem to be a good source for specialty tips like stub italic and calligraphy. For regular tips it looks like they only have M in both sizes, and the 6mm is out of stock.

Anyone know how the sizes compare between their 6mm M and Meisternibs' 6mm M? And I know it's unlikely, but would their 5mm M be smaller than the Meisternibs' 5mm F?


----------



## azamiryou (May 21, 2012)

I just found another source:
Kit Pen Nibs

They have 14k Bock nibs. They're described as "generous medium", so almost certainly bigger than I'm looking for right now.

I've just added this site and The Golden Nib to the list in my original post so it's consolidated.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 21, 2012)

John will grind his nibs to fine and extra fine for if I remember $55..


azamiryou said:


> I just found another source:
> Kit Pen Nibs
> 
> They have 14k Bock nibs. They're described as "generous medium", so almost certainly bigger than I'm looking for right now.


----------



## azamiryou (May 21, 2012)

Thanks, I hadn't noticed that.



OKLAHOMAN said:


> John will grind his nibs to fine and extra fine for if I remember $55..
> 
> 
> azamiryou said:
> ...


----------

